# Help my dog is obsessed with me!



## GreyGhost (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm hoping some1 can offer some advice! my dog is an 8yr old weimeraner and we'v always had a v.strong bond but since last yr when 2/3other doggy companions (who were also her mother and father) passed away within months of eachother.....she has become increasingly and unhealthily obsessed with me! The minute i step in the room she gets anxious/ excited, whining and trembling, her eyes are constantly watching my every move and she seems unable to relax. She has to be at my side/ touching me and any other attention towards our other dog/ horses/ any1 is becoming competition. I think it may be because they have lost the leadership from there pack, neither her of our other younger dog are very domineering characters and i think they need a leader, but i'm stuck with knowing how to calmly diffuse and control the situation!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Does sound like she has lost her pack leader. She may feel she needs to protect you and this is to stressful for her.

When you are in a room with her will she listen to commands from you? Could you send her to lie down so she is not following you about. Start with a few seconds and reward then gradually increase the time until she stays for as long as you need. May be by realising you don't want her to protect you she will calm down.

Must add I may be completely wrong so please take what I say with a pinch of salt - maybe someone with a bit more knowledge will be along soon.


----------



## GreyGhost (Mar 11, 2009)

yeah but the obssession continues with commands...She responds very quick and most of the time is very obedient, but it will be done with whining and a lot of the time trembling stil as though she's waiting to explode if i act a bit more excited.....she does respect and obey me but i think it's on more of a comrade level than as a leader!? It's almost as though i feed her anxious energy, i need to find a way that i can get her to be in a calm submissive state and learn to be content with me around. :001_unsure:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

You say she has lost her pack leader...but the pack leader should be you and nobody else so maybe you need to reassert that and she should calm down..
Thats a suggestion 

xxx


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Oblada said:


> You say she has lost her pack leader...but the pack leader should be you and nobody else so maybe you need to reassert that and she should calm down..
> Thats a suggestion
> 
> xxx


Totally agree you are the pack leader not her, she may have lost her pack members but you are the overall leader of them all, if you go in the room and she reacts in this way ingor her do not go in telling her everything is ok or she will think she is getting praised for this behaviour and she is not.

this is not going to happen over night but you need to make her stay in another room when you go in the kitchen or even upstairs she is following you around and is to attached this muist stop or you will never sort this problem out, try sitting pn the sofa and when she is relaxed and calm get up to make a drink and go in the kitchen when she starts to follow point and tell her to move and stay, i no you will look at her and feel sorry we all do and we all have merternal instiincs but you have to follow it through and get her used of you moving around without her up your bum, you will have such a happier a dog and more confident dog good luck hun


----------



## geejay1221 (Mar 17, 2009)

hahah i think that's cute..
i've always wanted a dog like that...
but when it's too much, i think i won't
like it anymore.. word of advice : try
to hire a pet trainer or something like that.


----------

